# Sec championship game



## mguthrie (Dec 3, 2016)

Go gators


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 3, 2016)

All the sec homers in here and I had to start this thread. Smh


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 3, 2016)

Gators have a tall task ahead of them.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 3, 2016)

I keep looking for 6 in the stands.



Be on the lookout for a Verne Lundquist lookalike complete with a suit and tie.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 3, 2016)

mguthrie said:


> All the sec homers in here and I had to start this thread. Smh



so does bama deserve to get in the play off if they lose. buckeyes got a free pass.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 3, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> so does bama deserve to get in the play off if they lose. buckeyes got a free pass.



I hope we get to find out ;.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 3, 2016)

TD gators


----------



## bullgator (Dec 3, 2016)

Go Gatas.......7-0


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 3, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> so does bama deserve to get in the play off if they lose. buckeyes got a free pass.



Yes they most certainly would. They would definitely deserve it more than Uf imo



7-0 Gators


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 3, 2016)

bullgator said:


> I hope we get to find out ;.



Me to. But to answer your question 6 yes. Bama is 1 of the 4 best teams. Even if the gators win. See how that works?


----------



## bullgator (Dec 3, 2016)

Great hold in the red zone


----------



## bullgator (Dec 3, 2016)

Can't give gifts to Bama


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 3, 2016)

Like that


----------



## bullgator (Dec 3, 2016)

Ho Ho Ho


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 3, 2016)

Oh my. This is getting ugly quick


----------



## bullgator (Dec 3, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Like that



Hey, I thought you weren't watching.....


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 3, 2016)

mguthrie said:


> Me to. But to answer your question 6 yes. Bama is 1 of the 4 best teams. Even if the gators win. See how that works?



osu didnt play in conf championship game.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 3, 2016)

23 to 9 Bama


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 3, 2016)

bullgator said:


> Hey, I thought you weren't watching.....



I flipped over for a second.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 3, 2016)

Floridas  quarterback sucks


----------



## bullgator (Dec 3, 2016)

Throwback said:


> Floridas  quarterback sucks



Yep!


----------



## Throwback (Dec 3, 2016)

throwback said:


> floridas  quarterback sucks



x2

t


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 3, 2016)

I'm glad this is Vern's last game


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 3, 2016)

WOW what a championship game.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 3, 2016)

Wow Verne  don't sound so disappointed that Florida gets a touchdown


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 3, 2016)

Row Tie.


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 3, 2016)

Since my team is getting so much flak by OSU haters, I thought I would watch a ccg to see the great teams matched up but I found the sec champ game on and I'm confused? One of the teams playing hasn't scored a TD in like for ever and was just smoked last week by a team not even playing for its conference championship. Please tell me this isn't the next best team in the sec? And please don't tell me if they won they would deserve a spot.

This game is a perfect reason why the ccg is only a piece of the puzzle.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 3, 2016)

Madsnooker said:


> Since my team is getting so much flak by OSU haters, I thought I would watch a ccg to see the great teams matched up but I found the sec champ game on and I'm confused? One of the teams playing hasn't scored a TD in like for ever and was just smoked last week by a team not even playing for its conference championship. Please tell me this isn't the next best team in the sec? And please don't tell me if they won they would deserve a spot.
> 
> This game is a perfect reason why the ccg is only a piece of the puzzle.


what makes it bad for osu  is if penn st wins; they win the conf, played the extra game, and beat the buckeyes head to head. plus the extra week of carnage the other teams endure while osu sits around getting fat and healthy.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 3, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> what makes it bad for osu  is if penn st wins; they win the conf, played the extra game, and beat the buckeyes head to head. plus the extra week of carnage the other teams endure while osu sits around getting fat and healthy.



Don't forget. There going to the playoff to


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 3, 2016)

In having not watched Bama in awhile but I'm going to write off uf looking like an offensive jaugernaut, compared to how they have looked in recent memory to Bama just not totally motivated in this game.


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 3, 2016)

Also forgot how hard it is to watch Bama with those 2 cheerleaders that call all of their games. It's truly embarrassing for CBS but I don't think they even care. It was so obvious on the fumble at the goal line. They got excited when it looked like bama was going to scoop it up and then thdy sounded like they were gonna throw up when it looked like uf recovered in the endzone. I actually laughed out loud!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 3, 2016)

Madsnooker said:


> Also forgot how hard it is to watch Bama with those 2 cheerleaders that call all of their games. It's truly embarrassing for CBS but I don't think they even care. It was so obvious on the fumble at the goal line. They got excited when it looked like bama was going to scoop it up and then thdy sounded like they were gonna throw up when it looked like uf recovered in the endzone. I actually laughed out loud!!!



I noticed that as well. Nothing new with those clowns though. 






This game is clearly rigged.


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 3, 2016)

Surprised hurt is still in? Bama can't afford for him to go down.


----------



## across the river (Dec 3, 2016)

mguthrie said:


> Don't forget. There going to the playoff to



Penn State is likely out regardless off what they do.   If Clemson wins the only question becomes does Washington throttling top 10 Colorado bump Ohio State or Clemson down to #4.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 3, 2016)

Madsnooker said:


> Surprised hurt is still in? Bama can't afford for him to go down.



I was thinking the same thing.


In the third quarter!


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 3, 2016)

Gators look stupid,be glad when the other games start


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 3, 2016)

Madsnooker said:


> Surprised hurt is still in? Bama can't afford for him to go down.



When you have a defense like bama it don't really matter


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 3, 2016)

Bateman will be in in a minute


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 3, 2016)

time to take jalen out now before these hateful gator thugs injure him.


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 3, 2016)

Roll tide 6.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 3, 2016)

Madsnooker said:


> Since my team is getting so much flak by OSU haters, I thought I would watch a ccg to see the great teams matched up but I found the sec champ game on and I'm confused? One of the teams playing hasn't scored a TD in like for ever and was just smoked last week by a team not even playing for its conference championship. Please tell me this isn't the next best team in the sec? And please don't tell me if they won they would deserve a spot.
> 
> This game is a perfect reason why the ccg is only a piece of the puzzle.


You act like Ohio  St is all that, fool yourself if you want but bama will skull drag them up and down the field.......Are you blind or just in denial


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 3, 2016)

fairhope said:


> Roll tide 6.



roll tide.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Dec 3, 2016)

So far in the 4th quarter the score is 47-16, Bama!


----------



## bullgator (Dec 3, 2016)

Congrats Tiders. We weren't even a good warmup for y'all but we were there .
Now go win the NCG against whoever they decide should play y'all.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 3, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> You act like Ohio  St is all that, fool yourself if you want but bama will skull drag them up and down the field.......Are you blind or just in denial



Another homer that's probably never watched the bucks play.


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 3, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> You act like Ohio  St is all that, fool yourself if you want but bama will skull drag them up and down the field.......Are you blind or just in denial



I have already said Bama is the best team this year at this point. 

Show me in this thread where I have acted like osu is all that? OSU is one of the 4 best teams but you can't show me anywhere where I said they were better than Bama? Dude their the youngest team with the youngest starting 22 in the p5.

You hate OSU and it's obvious with your bogus reply. I'm sure you spewed the same drivel 2 years ago as well!!!


----------



## Throwback (Dec 3, 2016)

Madsnooker said:


> Also forgot how hard it is to watch Bama with those 2 cheerleaders that call all of their games. It's truly embarrassing for CBS but I don't think they even care. It was so obvious on the fumble at the goal line. They got excited when it looked like bama was going to scoop it up and then thdy sounded like they were gonna throw up when it looked like uf recovered in the endzone. I actually laughed out loud!!!



The funny thing is the Alabama fans think they HATE alabama


----------



## Throwback (Dec 3, 2016)

10rc would have beat Alabama


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 3, 2016)

Bama is lucky they didn't play Ga this year


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 3, 2016)

Madsnooker said:


> I have already said Bama is the best team this year at this point.
> 
> Show me in this thread where I have acted like osu is all that? OSU is one of the 4 best teams but you can't show me anywhere where I said they were better than Bama? Dude their the youngest team with the youngest starting 22 in the p5.
> 
> You hate OSU and it's obvious with your bogus reply. I'm sure you spewed the same drivel 2 years ago as well!!!


Don't dude me,dude


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 3, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> Don't dude me,dude



Then don't come in here and make junk up Dude!!!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 3, 2016)

Looks like the team that beat your team is down 14-0 dude


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 3, 2016)

roll tide


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 3, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Bama is lucky they didn't play Ga this year



Or Tek


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 3, 2016)

roll tide roll


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 3, 2016)

55 percent of fans think osu should not get in playoff.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 3, 2016)

rolll roll tide


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 3, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Or Tek



That's right

CPJ would smoke Saban in a coaching match


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 3, 2016)

Daily 6sux


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 3, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> 55 percent of fans think osu should not get in playoff.



I thought the election would have taught you about polls. What a joke. Let me guess, everyone not an OSU fan voted against them.lol


----------



## bullgator (Dec 3, 2016)

Madsnooker said:


> I thought the election would have taught you about polls. What a joke. Let me guess, everyone not an OSU fan voted against them.lol



Yep. They have a lower approval rating than Hillary


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 3, 2016)

Just got home from the woods, and good gracious, Florida, y'all got that hiney tore up!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 3, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> Don't dude me,dude



 

At least he didn't call you "Pal".


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 3, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> At least he didn't call you "Pal".



That would have really set him off!!!!


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 3, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> Looks like the team that beat your team is down 14-0 dude



And? I picked wisky by 17. Since dude really bothers you how bout bro?


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 3, 2016)

Roll Tide.


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 3, 2016)

Dudes


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 3, 2016)

daily buckeyesux


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 4, 2016)

Who won ?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 4, 2016)

kmckinnie said:


> Who won ?



Bama squeeked by 52-16 in a nail biter. It was definitely a game of inches.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 4, 2016)

54-16 thug


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 4, 2016)

Thanks for the update. I was afraid I would lose that one in the Pickens


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 4, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> 54-16 thug



Sorry to take anything away from yalls victory.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 4, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Sorry to take anything away from yalls victory.



yep. at least we had one to get


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 4, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> yep. at least we had one to get



ouchie


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 4, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> yep. at least we had one to get



*censored*


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2016)

Bama showed some weakness in this game. They will get beat by Ohio st


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2016)

Or Clemson


----------



## elfiii (Dec 4, 2016)

bullgator said:


> Congrats Tiders. We weren't even a good warmup for y'all but we were there .
> Now go win the NCG against whoever they decide should play y'all.



bullgator thug is a good sport, unlike some of the lesser thugs in here.

I was hoping y'all would make a game of it but Bama's D is just too much.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 4, 2016)

e:rofl:lfiii said:


> bullgator thug is a good sport, unlike some of the lesser thugs in here.
> 
> I was hoping y'all would make a game of it but Bama's D is just too much.


g

yep he is pure class unlike slayer and ssthug.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 4, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Bama showed some weakness in this game. They will get beat by Ohio st



Yup! Florida showed the blueprint on how to hold Bama under 60. 

I think Ohio State or Clemson would give Bama fits.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 4, 2016)

The key to beating Bama is........don't score first, it just whizzes them off.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> Yup! Florida showed the blueprint on how to hold Bama under 60.
> 
> I think Ohio State or Clemson would give Bama fits.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2016)

bullgator said:


> The key to beating Bama is........don't score first, it just whizzes them off.



Y'all just had an off day. Bama ain't all that.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 4, 2016)

We were just obviously out manned. Our recruiting has been way down for a while. We have a few great players but not a team full of them like years past. I think they really play their hearts out but just can't hold up to good teams.


----------



## 00Beau (Dec 4, 2016)

25 wins in a row in the 25th Sec Championship game,while having 25 Sec Championships already, now 26,  not a perfect game, but how many yards did Florida rush for? Net 0...  Something about this Bama team, they just win, Roll Tide.


----------



## 00Beau (Dec 4, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Bama showed some weakness in this game. They will get beat by Ohio st



Bitter Ga. Fan, like the one in Chili's yesterday, I didn't know him from a baboon, but he had to pop off because I had on a Bama shirt. You guys would give both arms to see Bama lose, he said , I hate Florida but I will pull for them today because Bama needs to get beat. I said bad news , not today.  Myself, my wife, an Auburn fan , a Ga. Fan headed to the dome, we all just laughed and said bitter person. Hilarious...


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2016)

00Beau said:


> Bitter Ga. Fan, like the one in Chili's yesterday, I didn't know him from a baboon, but he had to pop off because I had on a Bama shirt. You guys would give both arms to see Bama lose, he said , I hate Florida but I will pull for them today because Bama needs to get beat. I said bad news , not today.  Myself, my wife, an Auburn fan , a Ga. Fan headed to the dome, we all just laughed and said bitter person. Hilarious...



I'm not bitter. I knew who would win the game and could care less on the outcome. I would love to see the Dawgs play the seccg. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 4, 2016)

00Beau said:


> Bitter Ga. Fan, like the one in Chili's yesterday, I didn't know him from a baboon, but he had to pop off because I had on a Bama shirt. You guys would give both arms to see Bama lose, he said , I hate Florida but I will pull for them today because Bama needs to get beat. I said bad news , not today.  Myself, my wife, an Auburn fan , a Ga. Fan headed to the dome, we all just laughed and said bitter person. Hilarious...



I have a strong dislike for Bama and Florida. I've felt this way ever since I was a young kid from the early 80s. Just don't like them at all. And yes, I too hope Bama gets beat in the playoffs, but they look like the best team of the bunch. I believe Bama will win it all again this year, but I certainly hope not.


----------



## 00Beau (Dec 4, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> I'm not bitter. I knew who would win the game and could care less on the outcome. I would love to see the Dawgs play the seccg. Go Dawgs!


. I know buddy, just had to mess with ya, how big a boy are ya???? Roll Tide!!!


----------



## 00Beau (Dec 4, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> I have a strong dislike for Bama and Florida. I've felt this way ever since I was a young kid from the early 80s. Just don't like them at all. And yes, I too hope Bama gets beat in the playoffs, but they look like the best team of the bunch. I believe Bama will win it all again this year, but I certainly hope not.



I understand completely, I hated Ga. And Auburn my entire life, but I actually pulled for Ga. Since Kirby went back and Maurice Smith transfer . Not all fans are, just the Chili's guy yesterday and people like Brownceluse...


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2016)

00Beau said:


> . I know buddy, just had to mess with ya, how big a boy are ya???? Roll Tide!!!



I'm fat n out of shape.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 4, 2016)

00Beau said:


> I understand completely, I hated Ga. And Auburn my entire life, but I actually pulled for Ga. Since Kirby went back and Maurice Smith transfer . Not all fans are, just the Chili's guy yesterday and people like Brownceluse...







brownceluse said:


> I'm fat n out of shape.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


>



Don't feed the troll.....


----------



## 00Beau (Dec 4, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> I'm fat n out of shape.


I know, you ate my lunch Tuesday while I went to the bathroom...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 4, 2016)

Too many Snowflakes in this thread.


----------

